# Timeshares on eBay



## rickdan39 (Oct 4, 2012)

I'm seriously considering buy a timeshare on ebay for a fraction of what was offered to me at the sales presentation. I'm curious to know if anyone else has bought a timeshare off ebay? If so, how long did it take to complete the entire transaction? Have you experienced any gotchas after the sale?


----------



## presley (Oct 4, 2012)

It will take 60-90 days if you buy from a good seller.  Others can take way longer.  I've bought off of Ebay.  I had a good experience with CJ Timeshares and SumDayVacations.  

If you consider bidding on something, search the seller name here on TUG and you will see if people had good or bad experiences with the seller.  

A number of sellers on Ebay also have their own resales websites.  So, you can look into those, too.


----------



## capjak (Oct 4, 2012)

I bought my Marriott off of ebay, took about 90 days to close, no issues.

If you are buying a HGVC I would go with Seth Nock or Judy Kozowski (probably misspelled the name) they can be found through google.  Sometimes they have ebay sales as well.


----------



## winnipiseogee (Oct 4, 2012)

I've bought 3 timeshare off of ebay - 2 that have already closed and one that is pending.  My personal experiences have been great.  My only suggestion would be that you search the TUG bbs on the seller BEFORE you bid.  Often I've found that the ebay seller ratings seems good and the units are selling at great prices... Then I search TUG and find out that the seller takes a year or more to close the transaction.  I've used CJ timeshare because they get good feedback here and I've been happy to far.  Their auctions seem to be priced a bit above average but I think that just reflects that they do a better than average job.

My first deal was closed in about 4 months (3 and a half months was waiting of the resort to do its job).  My second was closed in well less than 1 months but the resort was managed by the HOA and they were great about closings.

Best of luck to you!

I've loved it so far.


----------



## mhoutsma (Oct 4, 2012)

I bought off ebay last year.  Took about two months to close.  I just made sure the seller had perfect feedback and had sold timeshares to get it, not bought knicknacks and paid on time to inflate their rating.


----------



## gnorth16 (Oct 4, 2012)

mhoutsma said:


> I bought off ebay last year.  Took about two months to close.  I just made sure the seller had perfect feedback and had sold timeshares to get it, not bought knicknacks and paid on time to inflate their rating.



Wait....That how I have such a good rating!  Ten Nintendo DS pens with free shipping from China for 99 cents.  BTW, who wants to buy 9 DS pens, my son only needs one!:rofl:


----------



## Creative (Oct 5, 2012)

*Buying from ebay*

I bought a WLRCANCUN week from eBay no problems closed in approx 60 days closing firm Duncan realty good service. Would buy again in same way. Good luck


----------



## geraldine (Oct 5, 2012)

Timeshare For Sale Online has some wonderful bargains on their web and if you see something that interests you, they use an independant closing service in Florida that has a escrow account. www.timeshareforsaleonline.com I don't think you will find any company that gives you better value.


----------



## winnipiseogee (Oct 5, 2012)

geraldine said:


> Timeshare For Sale Online has some wonderful bargains on their web and if you see something that interests you, they use an independant closing service in Florida that has a escrow account. www.timeshareforsaleonline.com I don't think you will find any company that gives you better value.



So are they a good company to work for????? 

Scam Alert!


----------



## csxjohn (Oct 5, 2012)

winnipiseogee said:


> So are they a good company to work for?????
> 
> Scam Alert!



After looking at their website I would add a "Peggy" alert.  (Hello, this is Peggy, may I help you?)


----------



## RX8 (Oct 5, 2012)

*Shill*



geraldine said:


> Timeshare For Sale Online has some wonderful bargains on their web and if you see something that interests you, they use an independant closing service in Florida that has a escrow account. www.timeshareforsaleonline.com I don't think you will find any company that gives you better value.




Website looks like every other upfront advertising listing website for those trying to sell.  The website also looks like it hasn't been updated in awhile.

Of the timeshares listed for sale there are only 15 resorts in their whole database and that includes The world, not just the US.


----------



## hjsweet2002 (Oct 6, 2012)

*Ebay Buying*

I have bought three Wyndham timeshares on Ebay.  It took me about 90 days from the date of buying and Wyndham transferring the deed and points to my account.  I have been very happy with Timeshare Closing Service  (CJ Timeshares) and Resort Closing.  Best of wishes
Jim


----------



## rickdan39 (Oct 6, 2012)

Thanks for all of your replies. I think i'm going to give eBay a try.


----------



## bjones9942 (Oct 6, 2012)

Do yourself a big favor - for any auction you think you'd like to bid on, ask the seller for an estoppel letter for the property.  The sellers that are on the up-and-up will give you one.  Run from those that don't.  If they claim that the resort doesn't provide estoppel letters, then ask for the particulars of the property (unit/week/parcel number/etc) so you can call the resort yourself, and/or check with the county assessors office.

Of course once you have the information, double check that everything is what the auction states!

Also check to make sure your resort isn't AI - unless that's what you want.


----------



## pianodinosaur (Oct 6, 2012)

I purchased Marriott Mountain Valley Lodge on eBay.  There were no problems.  I think you need to check out the TUG section on purchasing and selling to learn who the reputable sellers are.  Not all eBay sellers are reliable.  Fortunately, eBay maintains a rating system.  Do not go with a seller with LSD than a 98% satisfaction rating.


----------



## MFT (Oct 7, 2012)

I've purchased two e-bay properties, and have had absolutely no issues.  Both are Wyndham, and paid $100 for 1, and $1 for the other.  Took about 90 days each to get in the system, deed listed, etc...  Good experience.


----------



## Jasmine658 (Oct 7, 2012)

*17 months closing for me*

My purchase off eBay was a nightmare with a popular well rated eBay seller, Elite Resort Transfers. But then they went out of business, disconnected phones, etc. My escrow was abandoned, funds disappeared, and my timeshare wasn't one of those $1 eBay purchases - it was over $7000.

Finally tracked seller down with help from police report and Attorney General filing, then got the deal closed finally after 17 months.

If buy off eBay, be ready for anything. Most deals go well though. I was not one of the lucky ones, but it could have been worse and my money could have been lost, but fortunately, the seller resurfaced and closed my deal. I'm still awaiting my welcome letter and membership card, but HGVC did send 2012 Club Member Guide last month, just nothing else yet except verbal over phone that I am now in system.

If were to do it again, would go straight to Judi Kozlowski who is a specialized broker for HGVC:
http://www.judikoz.com


----------



## Kmakani (Oct 8, 2012)

Yikes. I just bought off of ebay and holding my breath after hearing that...


----------



## janckenn (Oct 8, 2012)

I bought resales HGVC Flamingo off ebay from private sellers, not companies.  The transactions were quite smooth.  Great way to add points to your account.


----------



## atdawn01 (Oct 9, 2012)

I used timeshare clearing house on ebay.  I believe they are based out of Kentucky.  They had great feedback on people who had bought timeshares and always responed quickly to emails or phone calls.  It took everybit of 3 months to close.  I am still amazed at the great deal I got.  However, it was stressfull those several months waiting for the deed to be in my hand because ebay does not protect real estate purchases!  So if they had defaulted it would have been all on my own trying to get either the timeshare or money back.  Having said that I probably would choose ebay again for my timeshare purchase and just make sure you research the seller best you can!! Good luck!


----------



## SmithOp (Oct 9, 2012)

Any property closing can get hung up, I purchased Kingsland from HGVC in 2008 and didn't get it recorded until 2011, and I just received the deed.  Of course I got usage while I was waiting. Seems there were a few deadbeats with the same name as me, I had to provide tax returns to prove I didn't owe money to IRS.  Title Guaranty(TG) of Hawaii, Inc.


----------



## angelc (Oct 11, 2012)

Sell Timeshare.org have a few lsiting on ebay, has anyone purchased through them and if so do you recommend purchasing through this company?

Thanks


----------

